# Shout out coffeeomega



## Vincent Vega (Jul 10, 2016)

Just a big thank you to Jay and Mahir at Coffee Omega. Ordered a Mahlkonig EK43s and it arrived the next day, THE NEXT DAY!!! When you live in the north east of Scotland, believe me, that is extremely fast. Plus I got a discount for being a member here. Excellent communication. Highly recommended.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Vincent Vega said:


> Just a big thank you to Jay and Mahir at Coffee Omega. Ordered a Mahlkonig EK43s and it arrived the next day, THE NEXT DAY!!! When you live in the north east of Scotland, believe me, that is extremely fast. Plus I got a discount for being a member here. Excellent communication. Highly recommended.


 Nice?

Now....

Pictures

Pictures

Pictures . ...


----------



## Vincent Vega (Jul 10, 2016)

Ha ha I will, as soon as I get chance


----------



## tma (Jun 2, 2019)

What did you have to do to get the discount @Vincent Vega?


----------



## Vincent Vega (Jul 10, 2016)

When you make your enquiry, simply mention that you are a member here and they will apply a discount. Easy, peasy.


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Vincent Vega said:


> Just a big thank you to Jay and Mahir at Coffee Omega. Ordered a Mahlkonig EK43s and it arrived the next day, THE NEXT DAY!!! When you live in the north east of Scotland, believe me, that is extremely fast. Plus I got a discount for being a member here. Excellent communication. Highly recommended.


 Thank you @Vincent Vega for your kind words. ?


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

tma said:


> What did you have to do to get the discount @Vincent Vega?


 Hi @tma when you drop us a call/ email just mention your part of the forum and an active member. That's all!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Anyone know if the discount for members is still valid?

I sent an email but no reply.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@aaronb - Chatted to Jay(?) last week about some coffee kit. It's not offered anymore, they stopped sponsoring after Glenn sold the forum and doing the discount.

He does seem like a good guy though from what I can tell.


----------

